# Scary or just weird?



## Logansama (Nov 24, 2014)

Someone emailed me, they want to buy my organic castile to brush their teeth with. I suggested they try oil pulling instead, but they've done some reading and want to try brushing their teeth with olive oil soap. This kinda worries me, should I sell to her with a disclaimer? This makes me realize those Etsy listings should be very specific. 

I did check around and there was an article about it on Livestrong, they didn't recommend it but didn't discourage it either. 

And no, I don't have insurance yet, I was going to buy a soaper's guild membership after my next paycheck.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 24, 2014)

There was just a few thread about teeth soap where folks liked usingit other than the taste... sorry I cannot look it up right now. But check the last week or so around here.


----------



## Logansama (Nov 25, 2014)

Thanks! I found it. While I'm not 100% comfortable selling soap for any purpose other than washing, it doesn't seem like it would hurt. I just tried the soap myself and it was pretty neutral in the mouth.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 28, 2014)

Tooth Soap is usually made with Olive Oil and Cocoa Butter or another good tasting oil.  Coconut oil is too "soapy" tasting so not a good choice.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 28, 2014)

Not scary. Maybe a bit odd. But certainly within the realm of reason. Soap makers were making tooth soap in the late 1800s, although it was unusual even back then.

I second what Lindy said. I've used coconut based soap for brushing my teeth and non-CO soap. Stick with the non-CO stuff. (And the 1800s soap makers felt the same.)

See also: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=39178
More threads: https://www.google.com/search?q=tooth+soap+site:soapmakingforum.com


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 28, 2014)

I vote for weird!  I had my mouth washed out with soap (more than once, slow learner here) when I was young.  Just reading this post bought back those gagging,an involuntary retching reflexes!


----------



## boyago (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh Fuuuuudge


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 28, 2014)

I like 100% peanut oil soap for teeth, it has a very mild flavor, not really soapy at all.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Nov 29, 2014)

I make and use tooth soap and like it.  I would not sell it unless I was covered by insurance since it could be swallowed.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JustBeachy (Nov 29, 2014)

boyago said:


> Oh Fuuuuudge



Now that's a Zap tester.  Next!!!


----------



## Logansama (Dec 1, 2014)

Lindy said:


> Tooth Soap is usually made with Olive Oil and Cocoa Butter or another good tasting oil.  Coconut oil is too "soapy" tasting so not a good choice.



It's 100% olive oil and I did try it myself first. Not bad. Not exactly a scintillating experience but oh well...LOL! I had an Olive/Rice Bran bar I tried too, that was kinda soapy. 

You learn something new every day!


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't see a issue with selling tooth soap. Its still washing and soap is non toxic, technically you could eat a bar and not die.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 1, 2014)

Some people will look at CP soap and say "you use soap with lye and fats? ewww".  Others will use CP soap but balk at the idea of using it on hair.  

There is nothing scary or weird about using tooth soap on teeth - what do you think tooth paste is, other than a compound for cleaning teeth?


----------



## Jstar (Dec 1, 2014)

Toothpaste is actually 'bad' for your teeth..and it's loaded with fluoride, which *is* toxic....I guess if you ate a bar of CP soap, you may throw up but I doubt you would die.


----------



## Logansama (Dec 8, 2014)

Jstar said:


> Toothpaste is actually 'bad' for your teeth..and it's loaded with fluoride, which *is* toxic....I guess if you ate a bar of CP soap, you may throw up but I doubt you would die.



My 25 year old niece is developmentally disabled, and she did take a big bite out of a fresh bar of soap! LOL! She survived, though she was quite unhappy about it.


----------

